#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Röntgenbefund übersetzen >

## Monk1

Hallo habe einen Befund mit Beurteilung bekommen,weiss aber nicht was es heißt.Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte
 [B]Befund:
Die beiden Hüftgelenkspalten sind im Bereich des Acetabulumdaches etwas verschmälert mit subchondralen Sklerosierungen ohne wesentliche degenerative Randanbauten. Femurkopf nicht entrundet,Fermurhals frei. Verdacht auf beginnende kleine Geröllzysten subkortikal,vorwiegend rechts. Auch die beiden Iliosakralgelenke verschmälert, unregelmäßig gezeichnet und Pfund subchondral sklerosiert. 
Beurteilung:
Mäßiggradige Coxarthrose. Vereinzelt Geröllzysten subkortikal im Bereich der Femurköpfe beidseitig, rechts stärker ausgeprägt. Iliosakralgelenkarthrose beidseits. Knöcherne Strukturen altersentsprechend 
Hier steht auch etwas von rechts stärker ausgeprägt-hatte rechts noch nie schmerzen -meine schmerzen sind in der Hüfte links :-) 
Vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Sonntag

----------


## josie

Hallo Monk!
Ich habe deinen Beitrag in den Bereich med. Befunde übersetzen, verschoben. 
Nun zu deinem Befund, ich übersetze die Beurteilung:
Mäßggradige Hüftgelenksarthrose, mit beginnender Geröllzystenbildung bds, re stärker ausgeprägt.
Arthrose in beiden Iliosakralgelenken (Kreuzbein-Darmbein-Gelenk)
Knöcherne Strukturen altersentsprechend.   

> Hier steht auch etwas von rechts stärker ausgeprägt-hatte rechts noch nie schmerzen -meine schmerzen sind in der Hüfte links :-)

 Das kann durchaus vorkommen, es ist häufig so, daß die Beschwerden mit dem Befund vom Rö-Bild nicht übereinstimmen, deshalb gehört zu einer Diagnose immer auch die körperliche Untersuchung und die Symptomatik des Betroffenen, erst dann kann man eine Diagnose stellen. 
Vielleicht kommen deine Beschwerden auch von einem entzündeten Schleimbeutel oder einer Sehnenansatzentzündung?
Gute Besserung

----------


## Monk1

Hallo Josie  
 Danke für deine schnelle Antwort  :Smiley:  
Ja mußte im März auch schon 2Wochen lang  Ibu600 morgens und 800abends nnemen, gegen Entzündungen aber irgentwie gehen die Schmerzen nicht weg. Es ist immer noch so, das wenn ich aufstehe, ich schmerzen in der linken Hüfte habe die aber nach ein paar Schritten verschwinden. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mich nicht mehr setzen  :Grin:   
vielen vlelen Dank auch fürs Übersetzen-wünsche dir noch einen schönen ruhigen 
Sonntag 
Gruß Monk

----------

